# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Shoqëria politike dhe demokracia

## Albo

Nga EDMOND ÇATA 

Po të pranojmë se integrimi ynë në Evropë varet nga sa do të arrijë demokracia në Shqipëri të liberalizohet e konsolidohet; se vetë liberalizimi e konsolidimi i demokracisë varen nga tipi i teknologjisë së veprimit politik, teknologji që tek ne përbëhet vetëm prej dominimit të skenës nga shoqëria politike, ateherë del pyetja: Kjo shoqëri politike shqiptare, që dominon e vetme demokratizimin, e ka ndihmuar apo penguar konsolidimin e liberalizimin e demokracisë shqiptare? Qartësimi kësaj pyetje nuk është i nevojshëm vetëm meqë media e ka kritikuar shpesh klasën politike shqiptare si të paaftë dhe sabotuese. Por edhe për të kuptuar përse demokratizimi, veçanërisht në Shqipëri, jo më kot kërkon edhe rolin e aktorëve të tjerë socialë. E lënë e vetme e pa oponencë, shoqëria politike nuk do të na çojë drejt një demokracie përtej asaj elektorale. Qartësimi është i nevojshëm edhe sepse shumica dërrmuese e mediave, apo intelektualëve, kur flasin për konsolidimin e demokracisë, merren kryesisht me ç'bëjnë politikanët; dhe e shohin konsolidimin e demokracisë vetëm si produkt politikanësh. 
Që shoqëria politike ka rol të rëndësishëm në konsolidimin e demokracisë kjo nuk diskutohet. Por siç tregon eksperienca e Evropës Qendrore, demokratizimi nuk mund të jetë atribut vetëm i shoqërisë politike, siç besojmë ne në Shqipëri, por edhe i shoqërisë civile, ekonomike, administratës publike, njerëzve të thjeshtë. Po edhe sikur të pranonim për një çast se ai kuptimi ynë i konsolidimit të demokracisë si produkt vetëm i shoqërisë politike apo dy apo tre politikanëve, të ishte i saktë, pyetja që ngrihet është: A mund të themi se shoqëria politike shqiptare me praktikat e saj ka konsoliduar demokracinë në Shqipëri? Se e ka çuar atë edhe një hap më afër liberaldemokracisë? 
Njerëzit e thjeshtë në Shqipëri, se kë quan Samuel Huntingtoni "demokraci të konsoliduar" mund të mos e dinë. Por ata, sikur ta gjykonin demokracinë në Shqipëri vetëm nga aspekti i këmbimit të pushtetit mes aktorëve politikë, me siguri që nuk do ta quanin demokracinë shqiptare të konsoliduar. Huntington quan një demokraci të konsoliduar kur aktorët politikë "këmbejnë paqësisht pushtetin dy herë rresht" (Samuel Huntington, "Vala e Tretë: Demokratizimi i fundshekullit të 20-të" 1991, fq. 266). A ka ndodhur deri më tani në Shqipëri që pushteti të këmbehet paqësisht dy herë rresht? Dihet që jo. Kështu që duke u nisur vetëm nga kriteri "Huntington" mund të themi dy gjëra: (1) që shoqëria politike ka penguar konsolidimin e demokracisë; (2) që demokracia jonë nuk mund të quhet e konsoliduar. Vërtet kalimi i presidencës nga Meidani tek Moisiu ishtë një ceremonial paqësor. Por ky, nuk mund të "llogaritet" siç është nxituar të cilësohet si "këmbim pushteti." Shqipëria nuk është republikë presidenciale, por parlamentare. Pra pushteti nuk përfaqësohet nga presidenti, por kryeministri e parlamenti. Mustafa Nano nuk është aspak gabim kur thotë ("Shekulli", 5 korrik 2002, "A është presidenca pushtet?") se presidenti përfaqëson një institucion, pushteti i të cilit është më shumë simbolik sesa ekzekutiv. 
Po edhe sikur të kish ndodhur që në Shqipëri pushteti të ishte këmbyer paqësisht më shumë se dy herë rresht, përsëri kjo nuk mjafton për të thënë se kemi demokraci të konsoliduar. Sepse, siç thonë Juan Linz dhe Alfred Stepan, ajo që dallon një demokraci të konsoliduar është çështja se sa aktorët politikë e socialë pranojnë demokracinë dhe rregullat e saj si "loja e vetme" që rregullon marrëdhëniet dhe interesat që ekzistojnë midis tyre (Linz & Stepan, "Problems of Democratic Transition and Consolidation," 1996, fq. 5). Që dmth: Sa respektohen liritë civile (fjala e lirë, organizimi, protesta)? Sa respektohen të drejtat politike (zgjedhja e përfaqësuesve me zgjedhje të lira e të ndershme)? OK! Nga 1991 e sot, respektimi i të drejtave civile në Shqipëri ka përmirësim. Por po të drejtat politike? A nuk mbetet tipari themelor i zgjedhjeve tona manipulimi i tyre? A nuk vazhdojmë të kemi praktika të mosnjohjes së rezultateve nga pala e humbur? Që do të thotë se aktorët politikë shqiptarë, ndonëse kanë pranuar demokracinë si kuadrin rregullues të marrëdhënieve dhe interesave të tyre, nuk pranojnë të luajnë sipas rregullave e u binden rezultateve që dalin prej tyre, si kur i hyp, ashtu edhe kur i zbret nga pushteti. Tek ne, manipulimi i zgjedhjeve është një atribut për të gjithë aktorët politikë shqiptarë. 
Dimensioni i fundit vlerësues nëse shoqëria politike shqiptare ka ndihmuar apo penguar konsolidimin e demokracisë në Shqipëri është shkalla e institucionalizimit të demokracisë dhe sjelljes së aktorëve politikë e sociale. Ose, siç thotë Larry Diamond (Diamond, "Developing Democracy Toëard Consolidation," 1999, fq. 66-69): Sa respektohen institucionet dhe vendimet e tyre? Sa reflekton shoqëria kulturë e sjellje institucionale si individ, organizatë apo publik i gjerë? Që ne shqiptarët nuk kemi tradite institucionale në të treja nivelet që përmend Diamond, kjo dihet. Por që të mos gjesh dot sjellje institucionale e respekt për institucionet as midis aktorëve politikë, kjo ka pasoja shumë më serioze kur flasim për rolin e shoqërisë politike për konsolidimin e demokracisë. Keq është që ne si shqiptarë kemi kulturën e mosseriozitetit dhe mosrespektit të jetës dhe marrëdhënieve institucionale! Por akoma më keq është fakti që aktorët politikë shqiptarë, të cilët kanë në dorë ose ta mbajnë gjallë ose ta ndryshojnë këtë mentalitet sjelljeje joinstitucionale, në vend të jenë shembull pozitiv i institucionalizimit të çdo lloj marrëdhënieje në Shqipëri kanë bërë ç'ju ka dashur qejfi me institucionet. I kanë sfiduar sa herë iu është tekur. I kanë personalizuar sa herë kanë patur pushtet. Dhe më së fundi, i kanë vjelë sa herë kanë qenë administratorë.
Fenomeni i krijimit të disa partive prej njerëzve që për një kohë ishin pjesë e PD-së dhe lufta për lidership brenda partive të vogla si PDr apo PAD, provojnë mungesën e marrëdhënieve të institucionalizuara brenda vetë partive, konfirmojnë faktin që mentaliteti sfidues ndaj institucioneve i demonstruar aq shpesh prej aktorëve politikë shqiptarë, nuk e ka shkakun edhe aq tek ashpërsia e luftës politike apo diferencat ideologjike, sesa tek mentaliteti joinstitucional i edukatës shoqërore e politike nga kanë dalë liderët shqiptare e që formën e parë të shprehjes e gjen që në jetën e brendshme të partive. 
Fakti që shoqëria shqiptare në tërësi si individ, organizata, apo publik i gjerë karakterizohet e praktikon gjerësisht mentalitetin joinstitucional - i shprehur qoftë si fenomen gjakmarrje, qoftë sesi e praktikojmë zgjidhjen e konflikteve mes individëve, qoftë në mënyrën se si shihet shteti, posti publik, balanca interes privat-publik, apo qoftë edhe në mënyrën se si individët shohin rolin e pozicionin e tyre brenda pallatit, lagjes, qytetit, qeverisjes lokale apo qendrore, - sigurisht që përbën pengesë për konsolidimin e demokracisë shqiptare. Vërtet që thelbi i problemit, siç thotë edhe Mustafa Nano ("Shekulli", 29 qershor 2002, "Të mos e lëmë dialogun të bëhet pazar") nuk janë Nano, Berisha, Meta, por shoqëria shqiptare në tërësi. Por kjo gjë, nuk mund as ta shfajësojë shoqërinë politike shqiptare, as t'i heqë nga kurrizi akuzën për pengim të konsolidimit të demokracisë shqiptare përmes demonstrimit konstant të sjelljes dhe mentalitetit joinstitutional. Prandaj parë vetëm nga këto tre aspekte, besimi se konsolidimi i demokracisë në Shqipëri mbetet detyrë vetëm e shoqërisë politike shqiptare, apo deklarimet se demokracia shqiptare tashme mund të quhet përfundimisht e konsoliduar, sidomos me tryezën Nano-Berisha, nuk mbeten veçse vështrime të nxituara e dritëshkurtra.

----------


## Ryder

Kur njeriu se thot dot mendimin e lire dhe arestohet per mendimin e tij apo se i perket krahut te kunder ne pushtet. Lajmet jepen me realizime planesh si ne 1950 kur Partia e Punes mori pushtetin. Vrau Ballin e Kombit etj etj 

Vriten njerez e televizioni shqiptar ri e jep kronika me foto si ne 1960. 

Ku lajmet e vrasjeve e te arestimeve e te krimeve i lexon vetem tek brari ne forum, e kthyhen perseri Komunizmin ish anteret e byros politike.

Ku eshte Demokracia multipolitike ?

----------

